# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Programming Language Comment Remover Beta

## BenJones

Hi,

This is a small project I made today it allows you to remove comments from C/C++ , Python and Basic.
At the moment it only removes single comments, and I hope to add more features soon hope you find it useful.



```
// File stripc.c
// By Ben
// Date 14/06/2020
// Info strips single line comments from C/C++ Python and Basic

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <ctype.h>
#include <string.h>

#define MAX_LINE 2048

enum TLANG{
    C=0,
    PY=1,
    BASIC = 2
}Lang_Type;

int IsComment(char *s){
    int x = 0;
    int y = 0;
    char temp[MAX_LINE];

    while(x < strlen(s)){
        //Skip first write spaces
        if(s[x] != ' ' && s[x] != '\t'){
            break;
        }
        x++;
    }
    //Copy from were the start white spaces were found to the end of the string
    while(x < strlen(s)){
        temp[y] = s[x];
        x++;
        y++;
    }
    //Zap temp
    temp[y] = '\0';

    if(strlen(temp) > 1){
        if(Lang_Type == C){
            //Check for single line comments
            if(temp[0] == '/' && temp[1] == '/'){
                return 1;
            }
        }
        //Python
        if(Lang_Type == PY){
            //Check for single line comments
            if(temp[0] == '#'){
                return 1;
            }
        }
        //Basic
        //Python
        if(Lang_Type == BASIC){
            //Check for single line comments
            if(temp[0] == '\''){
                return 1;
            }
        }
    }

    memset(temp,0,sizeof temp);
    return 0;
}

int main(int argc, char*argv[])
{
    FILE *fin = NULL;
    FILE *fout = NULL;
    char lnBuffer[MAX_LINE];
    char lang = 'C';
    int len = 0;

    if(argc != 4){
        printf("Strip Comments Version 1.0\n");
        printf("USE %s -Lang InputFile OutputFile\n",argv[0]);
        printf("Lanuage Flags:\n");
        printf("-C C/C++\n");
        printf("-P Python\n");
        printf("-B Basic");
        exit(0);
    }
    //Get language type.
    lang = toupper(argv[1][1]);
    //language C/C++
    if(lang == 'C'){
        Lang_Type = C;
    }
    //language Python
    if(lang == 'P'){
        Lang_Type = PY;
    }
    //language Basic
    if(lang == 'B'){
        Lang_Type = BASIC;
    }
    //Open input file.
    fin = fopen(argv[2],"r");
    //Check input file was opened.
    if(!fin){
        printf("Error Reading Input File: %s\n",argv[1]);
        exit(0);
    }
    //Open output file.
    fout = fopen(argv[3],"w");
    //Check output file was opened.
    if(!fout){
        printf("Error Cannot Open Output File: %s",argv[2]);
        fclose(fin);
        exit(0);
    }

    //While not end of source file read in a line
    while(fgets(lnBuffer,sizeof lnBuffer,fin) != NULL){
        //Get line length
        len = strlen(lnBuffer);
        //Zap line feeds
        if((lnBuffer[len-1] = '\r')){
            lnBuffer[len-1] = '\0';
        }
        //Check for comments.
        if(IsComment(lnBuffer) != 1){
            //Check length
            if(len > 0){
                //Write line to output file
                fputs(lnBuffer,fout);
                //Write new line
                fputs("\n",fout);
            }
        }
    }
    //Close input and output files.
    fclose(fout);
    fclose(fin);
    //Clear up
    memset(lnBuffer,0,sizeof lnBuffer);
    return 0;
}
```

*Compiling the project*




> gcc stripc.c -o stripc


*Here is an example of removing comments from C source file.*




> stripc -C example.c example-clean.c

----------

